# Spring 2007 Update, V8.3



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Did I miss this discussion? One of our Series 2s got an Update to 8.3 yesterday. Does anyone have anything on this release?

-Matt


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Just wanted to confirm that we did not get this update


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

i have 8.1


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Hardware version, please.


----------



## johnkfisher (May 8, 2006)

8.1 here on an s2


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What happened to 8.2?


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

TiVo quite commonly rolls out updates in a select number of TiVos to measure how the roll out will effect its call centers. You might be included in this small sample that gets an update even before a priority list goes out. 

I assume you have a Series 2. Can you post your SW version? Also, do you notice any glaring new features?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

aus1ander said:


> TiVo quite commonly rolls out updates in a select number of TiVos to measure how the roll out will effect its call centers. You might be included in this small sample that gets an update even before a priority list goes out.
> 
> I assume you have a Series 2. Can you post your SW version? Also, do you notice any glaring new features?


This could be for both S2 and S3 - TiVo has been wanting to get to a single software build for both. So post your model when you get the update please


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I have three S2's. Got it on one the other day. Not on the other two.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry, I posted the question and then never checked for any answers!

Model: Series 2 DT - TCD649080
SW Version: 8.3J3-01-2-649

Of course there was a message explaining the new features, but I deleted it immediately out of habit, as I usually do with the "A lineup change has occurred" messages 

-Matt


----------



## jedwards (Jun 1, 2003)

Globular said:


> Sorry, I posted the question and then never checked for any answers!


That is ironic: since we are the ones with questions and you are the only one (so far) who can provide any answers. 

So, have you noticed anything different yet?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Is the bug where if you scroll down a screen in the program list in a folder, open a program, and then go back to the list, you'll always be on the first screen in the list fixed?

That was a terrible sentence, by the way.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Globular said:


> SW Version: 8.3J3-01-2-649


That's definitely still a beta version.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mick66 said:


> That's definitely still a beta version.


And, if so, he's violating NDA.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> And, if so, he's violating NDA.


Not necessarily.

I believe TiVo has rolled out beta versions to non-beta testers in the past.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yup... if he's asking the question, he's probably NOT covered by NDA.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

If it is indeed a Beta version of the software dumping it on an unsuspecting paid subscriber is inconscionable. Beta versions should only be sent to those who knowingly agree to test them.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

OK, I need to tread carefully here. In the past I have been subject to the rules of an NDA with TiVo (how's that?). However, I received no notification, invitation, etc. of any kind before receiving this update, and don't believe I am therefore under the umbrella of an NDA now. If this is incorrect, someone from TiVo can send me a PM, and I'll shut up. I suspect it is one of the random pre-release deployments.

The only new thing I've noticed is the ability to set up a Season Pass from the info screen of a show being played back. Which is nice. I'll check the folder bug mentioned above when I get a chance. Anything else?

-Matt


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

RoyK said:


> If it is indeed a Beta version of the software dumping it on an unsuspecting paid subscriber is inconscionable. Beta versions should only be sent to those who knowingly agree to test them.


As aus1ander stated:
_"TiVo quite commonly rolls out updates in a select number of TiVos to measure how the roll out will effect its call centers. You might be included in this small sample that gets an update even before a priority list goes out."_

The testing of the software is done. The only thing that will change between now and the final release is the version number.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mick66 said:


> As aus1ander stated:
> _"TiVo quite commonly rolls out updates in a select number of TiVos to measure how the roll out will effect its call centers. You might be included in this small sample that gets an update even before a priority list goes out."_
> 
> The testing of the software is done. The only thing that will change between now and the final release is the version number.


I know they roll out releases slowly at first to see how the call center is affected however they do that with final releases, not Betas. Beta implies that the software is not released and may contain bugs. If you are correct and the testing is done (where did you get that information?) then the version number should be changed to a released version.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Globular said:


> OK, I need to tread carefully here. In the past I have been subject to the rules of an NDA with TiVo (how's that?). However, I received no notification, invitation, etc. of any kind before receiving this update, and don't believe I am therefore under the umbrella of an NDA now. If this is incorrect, someone from TiVo can send me a PM, and I'll shut up. I suspect it is one of the random pre-release deployments.
> 
> The only new thing I've noticed is the ability to set up a Season Pass from the info screen of a show being played back. Which is nice. I'll check the folder bug mentioned above when I get a chance. Anything else?
> 
> -Matt


Technically you can't even admit you were ever in a beta program. Granted, the beta you were in is long over, but its NDA still applies. The NDA you signed for that doesn't apply to this release. I would suspect you are correct and what you got is an 'early release'.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

RoyK said:


> I know they roll out releases slowly at first to see how the call center is affected however they do that with final releases, not Betas. Beta implies that the software is not released and may contain bugs. If you are correct and the testing is done (where did you get that information?) then the version number should be changed to a released version.


I don't think they're terribly consistent with what they call the pre-release release, but they do call it something other than the release number. The pre-release version number only has to last a couple of weeks. For instance, the 8.1 release on the S3 was sent out without warning to a small number of folks. The full release (supposedly identical) was sent out a week later and had a different version number. The people who got the pre-release later got the correctly numbered release.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> Technically you can't even admit you were ever in a beta program. Granted, the beta you were in is long over, but its NDA still applies. The NDA you signed for that doesn't apply to this release. I would suspect you are correct and what you got is an 'early release'.


I didn't say I was in a beta program, did I?



-Matt


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

As explained by TiVoStephen in this post from a year ago TiVo do push a specially number release to a random sample of customers before pushing the new release out more widely.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Globular said:


> The only new thing I've noticed is the ability to set up a Season Pass from the info screen of a show being played back.


Finally!
Now if they could add "View upcoming episodes" on the same screen...


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

Two constants on TCF:

1) Shortly after someone posts a message flaming Tivo about some random complaint, someone else will suggest filing a class-action suit (or suite).

2) Shortly after someone posts a message that they received a new software release, someone else will accuse them of violating an NDA.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NotVeryWitty said:


> Two constants on TCF:
> 
> 1) Shortly after someone posts a message flaming Tivo about some random complaint, someone else will suggest filing a class-action suit (or suite).
> 
> 2) Shortly after someone posts a message that they received a new software release, someone else will accuse them of violating an NDA.


I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Globular said:


> Which is nice. I'll check the folder bug mentioned above when I get a chance. Anything else?
> 
> -Matt


Has the search feature changed? On youtube in a Video of future apps, it look like when you do a search of a title, you could take the search results and create a wishlist.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Finally!
> Now if they could add "View upcoming episodes" on the same screen...


I think they have! I'll confirm tonight.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Finally!
> Now if they could add "View upcoming episodes" on the same screen...


I've been asking for this since day one!!!


----------



## pjjanthony (Mar 2, 2004)

I received 8.3 several days ago on one of my two series 2s. I'm not a beta tester.


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

pjjanthony said:


> I received 8.3 several days ago on one of my two series 2s. I'm not a beta tester.


So can you tell us what this update does?


----------



## pjjanthony (Mar 2, 2004)

I have version 8.3.J3.01-2-540. Again, I have never been a beta tester.

Here's what the message stated:

We just upgraded your Tivo service with the Spring 2007 Service update. This update includes more options for programs in your Now Playing list and integrates support for TivoCast content.

MORE OPTIONS
When viewing the program screen for any recording, you'll now notice a "More Options" menu item. From here you'll be able to schedule additional recordings including the option "Get a Season Pass".

TIVOCAST
You'll now see logos for TivoCast partners making it easy for you to ID the source of your broadband video at a glance.

Enjoy!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

pjjanthony said:


> MORE OPTIONS
> When viewing the program screen for any recording, you'll now notice a "More Options" menu item. From here you'll be able to schedule additional recordings including the option "Get a Season Pass".


Very nice, particularly when you decide that a suggestion or one-time recording is something you'd like to see more of. :up:


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

ok, where is the priority list?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> ok, where is the priority list?


my exact thought


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> ok, where is the priority list?


I assume it'll be here once available:
http://www.tivo.com/priority/

/Mike


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

NO play??? This is a guy that said in (Now Playing) the play option, during a live recording, is now"watch now" If this is the case, someone dropped the ball.

EDIT: not sure if it is "Now Playing" or "To Do List" he is talking about.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> NO play??? This is a guy that said in (Now Playing) the play option, during a live recording, is now"watch now" If this is the case, someone dropped the ball.
> 
> EDIT: not sure if it is "Now Playing" or "To Do List" he is talking about.


in fact the OP never even mentioned what menu he was on. Please do not start some wild rumor unless it is more factually verified.

in the "to do list" it has always been Watch Now. The simplest explanation is that the OP was in the "todo list" and it would be very, very convoluted logic to figure out why TiVo would not let you play a show from the begining in "now playing" or also overlook such a major bug.

also no mention of what software version. The simple explanation here is that the OP was confused on what menu to use.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> in fact the OP never even mentioned what menu he was on. Please do not start some wild rumor unless it is more factually verified.
> 
> in the "to do list" it has always been Watch Now. The simplest explanation is that the OP was in the "todo list" and it would be very, very convoluted logic to figure out why TiVo would not let you play a show from the begining in "now playing" or also overlook such a major bug.
> 
> also no mention of what software version. The simple explanation here is that the OP was confused on what menu to use.


"Pulling arrows out of my back"  I Edited, in about 2 minutes

As, I stated in the other thread, it seemed to me to be a left Nav out from liveTV issue, at least if he owns a DT.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

http://www.betanews.com/article/TiVo_Begins_Rolling_Out_Spring_Update/1176222016



> TiVo Begins Rolling Out Spring Update
> By BetaNews Staff, BetaNews
> April 10, 2007, 12:20 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

stahta01 said:


> http://www.betanews.com/article/TiVo_Begins_Rolling_Out_Spring_Update/1176222016


cool. I would think that the high def filter for S3's would be a big hit.

Now again, where is that priority list


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

"Software version 8.3.1 will ship later for Series3 customers, most notably adding a "high-definition filter" to TiVo wishlists and the program guide."

Hey, I'd previously requested that feature be added to the S2. I prefer to record shows from HD channels (via my Comcast HD cable box) rather than their 4:3 equivilant. 

Sounds like the S2's might not be getting this option


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm surprised there hasn't been any comment form TiVo Pony, telling us to keep our pants on.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been any comment form TiVo Pony, telling us to keep our pants on.


Perhaps he's looking forward to all of us running pantsless to the priority list page :b


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been any comment form TiVo Pony, telling us to keep our pants on.


Pants should be kept in place.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Pants should be kept in place.


lol nice!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Hey, that works well. Let me try....

Appear before me now TivoPony..................................................

-smak-


----------



## ajc5166 (Sep 15, 2006)

OK, tell me you can pause while the guide is up. Please. 

Seriously, if this release doesn't fix at least some of the UI bugs that have been around since 7.3 I'm going to have to get a job at Tivo so I can fix them myself.


----------



## pjjanthony (Mar 2, 2004)

ajc5166 said:


> OK, tell me you can pause while the guide is up. Please.
> 
> Seriously, if this release doesn't fix at least some of the UI bugs that have been around since 7.3 I'm going to have to get a job at Tivo so I can fix them myself.


Yes, you can pause while the guide is up with 8.3


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

I also have 8.3 on one of my TiVos, and it still does not have one of the things I have been wishing for -- a "re-record this episode when it is replayed" option. For example, if the recording of a show is 'bad' (for example, the President speaks and wreaks havoc on the program schedules), I would like the show to be re-recorded the next time the episode is shown.

Now this should not be that difficult to do, since the TiVo already has the 'record a specific future episode' ability. (An example: If you use online scheduling, and you request to record an episode, but the request does not get to the TiVo "in time", it will add an item to the To Do list to record that specific episode the next time it is broadcast.)

But, I am happy that I no longer need to go to "Search by Title" to look up future episodes of shows that I have in the Now Playing list.

One other thing I noticed -- it now appears that Recently Deleted list is no longer sorted by the recorded date; it now appears to be sorted in the order that the shows were deleted. (I'm still not sure this is a good thing, but I am leaning towards thinking that it *is* a good thing.)

P.S. They *have* fixed the long list repositioning problem (at least for Deleted programs, Groups, and Go Back lists)!!! I still need to see if they have fixed the last "Part 1 of 1" issue (and the other oddities).

P.P.S. I also have version 8.3J3-01-2-649, and I was not notified that I was part of a Beta program. (Too bad this update occurred on a TiVo that I don't use very much.)


----------



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

I second a previous poster. I always prefer to record an HD program vs. it's analog equivalent on my Series 2. My results are DVD-like on my 50" plasma. We Series 2 owners need the HD filter, too!

I don't know how many times I've set up a recording, only for it to accidently be Channel 7 instead of 707 (for example). Unfortunately, that means delete and start over. It would be nice if one could have the option to change the channel on the ToDo list.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

My Series2 240 just received the Spring 2007 Update (8.3-01-2-140) today.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

http://research.tivo.com/83priority/

(not officially released, but easily available after messing around with URLs!)

EDIT: The form doesn't seem to work yet. Darn.


----------



## carroca (Jun 6, 2005)

aus1ander said:


> The form doesn't seem to work yet. Darn.


Well I might have too much time on my hands and it might not be worth it because TiVo will probably have the form fixed soon, but I did a quick fix to make the form work (maybe). It gets you to the Thanks/Confirmation page but who knows if my TSNs actually got logged into the system.

What I did was download a copy of the Priority Request web page to my local machine, open it in a text editor, and searched for 81 and replaced it with 83 in the one place it was wrong. I also had to change the link to the form processing page from a relative address to the absolute address (search for ezs_flat.php and replace with http://research.tivo.com/83priority/ezs_flat.php) Both of these lines are near the end of file, just above the comment line that says "put your form and copy here!"

After making the 2 changes, save the file, open it in a web browser and enter your TSNs as normal.

Like I said, by the time I post this TiVo probably will have fixed the form and maybe even officially announced the priority page and link. But I know there are a lot like me who are impatient to get new software releases and this just might allow us to be at the top of the list. <cross>fingers</cross>


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

aus1ander said:


> http://research.tivo.com/83priority/
> 
> (not officially released, but easily available after messing around with URLs!)
> 
> EDIT: The form doesn't seem to work yet. Darn.


good find, i cant wait, i always test the software out before its officially released


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and that form only "works" for the S2, not the S3.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

aus1ander said:


> http://research.tivo.com/83priority/
> 
> (not officially released, but easily available after messing around with URLs!)
> 
> EDIT: The form doesn't seem to work yet. Darn.


this tells me that TiVo will probably be flipping the switch on the priority list very soon.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

When are we going to get cooperative scheduling with multiple TiVo's? Will that be in version 8.4?


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

The link does not work correctly. When I enter my TSN number it gives the following error:

The ASC File: c:\htdocs\research\81priority.dat could not be found!!!!!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

EDIT: Link removed since TiVoPony asked so nicely.


----------



## carroca (Jun 6, 2005)

kharder said:


> The link does not work correctly. When I enter my TSN number it gives the following error:
> 
> The ASC File: c:\htdocs\research\81priority.dat could not be found!!!!!


See aus1ander's edit to his post and my post on how to get it to work.

EDIT: Or see MickeS's post with a link to a modified version of the page as described in my post.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

carroca said:


> See aus1ander's edit to his post and my post on how to get it to work.
> 
> EDIT: Or see MickeS's post with a link to a modified version of the page as described in my post.


Thanks I tried MickeS's post above and that worked great.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Very creative, but please don't do this.

The priority page will go live when it's ready.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

TiVoPony said:


> Very creative, but please don't do this.
> 
> The priority page will go live when it's ready.
> 
> ...


Sorry, will there be any problems if we did do this already.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, it's coded backwards at TiVo. You just signed up to get Version 3.8.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

pdhenry,

That means the ui will be working. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

aus1ander said:


> http://research.tivo.com/83priority/
> 
> (not officially released, but easily available after messing around with URLs!)
> 
> EDIT: The form doesn't seem to work yet. Darn.


It worked fine for me just now.

It gave me the following message:



> Thanks!
> 
> Your information has been received. Please allow up to three business days for you to receive the new software.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

my tivo said pending restart, so i restarted it and its installing a service update as i type this


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Ok, the priority page is now up and official.

Just click here.

If you'd used the 'unofficial' version of the page from earlier in this thread to enter your TSN, we're sorry but you'll need to enter your information from the link above. Your earlier entry from the 'unofficial' version was not kept.

As you've all already read what's in the release...I guess all I can say is enjoy!

Pony


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

nice...signed up


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks TiVoPony for getting the priority list up so fast!!


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm entered. Can't wait to see those new TiVoCast logos


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

RoyK said:


> I know they roll out releases slowly at first to see how the call center is affected however they do that with final releases, not Betas. Beta implies that the software is not released and may contain bugs. If you are correct and the testing is done (where did you get that information?) then the version number should be changed to a released version.


Not true. The details of version numbering are up to the software developer. They can designate builds any way they wish.

We've gotten around the problem by having a generic build number, that doesn't indicate whether or not it is a beta. Then, in our databases, when we decide a beta build passes test, we simply mark it as the release version. No version change whatsoever. Every single release version started its life as a test version, by definition.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am in. I think the new options on the NP list will be a huge help, especially since I have a few shows I am recording and wondering if I want to get a SP for them or not.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm signed up.
I hope my HDs alternate partition is not corrupted.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I signed up also. Does it fix the Standby problem in the DT Tivos? Would love to have that one fiexed for when company comes.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Can we PUSH programs from Tivo to Tivo yet....rather than just pull them?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TivoZorro said:


> I signed up also. Does it fix the Standby problem in the DT Tivos? Would love to have that one fiexed for when company comes.


According to this , yes.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Pony has there been a big push on getting the update out to folks on the priority list? Its been 2 business days so far for me. yeah yeah I know, it says up to 3 business days. But I'm antsy!


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

TivoZorro said:


> I signed up also. Does it fix the Standby problem in the DT Tivos? Would love to have that one fiexed for when company comes.





steve614 said:


> According to this , yes.


Yup, I just installed 8.3 on my DT box and I verified that the standby problem is fixed! :up:


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anyone who's received the update (I have) been experiencing trouble with PC-served files since the update (I have).

My problems began immediately after the service update, and I'm pulling my hair out trying to find a solution (see here and here for details on my issues).

Has anyone else experienced any problems ?


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Transfers from my PC are working fine here.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

I should note that I'm using TiVo Desktop version 2.4.

-Matt


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Globular said:


> I should note that I'm using TiVo Desktop version 2.4.


You wouldn't by chance be running Galleon on your machine as well, would you Matt? I do believe that's where the conflict lies (between 8.3 and Galleon and other third party apps), and I use Galleon specifically for the subfolder capability, which is what is janked now.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

No. I don't run Galleon; just the TiVo desktop.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

I got 8.3 and I love the new Season Pass path on all program info screens. Very handy. I have noticed that there is a signifigant multi-second delay between some screens, though. I'm sure they're working on it.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

still waiting, I put all of my TSN's on the priority list Wednesday night.


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder if there are any other Galleon users who've received the update and would be willing to chime in.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Sep 23, 2005)

I apparently got the update yesterday sometime between 4pm and 10pm PST. When I left at 4pm my tivo was fine, still on the previous update. I got home a little after 10pm, went to call up my now playing list to watch the Ducks v. Wild game from last night, only to get the message telling me my service was not activated and my tivo would have limited functionality until I activated it. I tried connecting to the tivo service, but kept getting errors. So after watching "On the Fly," I restarted, waited the hour it took to install the update, then everything was OK. Kind of a pain. Haven't checked out the new features yet.


----------



## catfan64 (Mar 7, 2002)

mitch2k2 said:


> I wonder if there are any other Galleon users who've received the update and would be willing to chime in.


I just got the update on one of my Tivo's yesterday. I run Galleon also, and I just checkedit out, and it is working just fine, on the Tivo with 8.3.


----------



## mitch2k2 (Aug 2, 2006)

catfan64 said:


> I just got the update on one of my Tivo's yesterday. I run Galleon also, and I just checkedit out, and it is working just fine, on the Tivo with 8.3.


Do you use the GoBack feature in Galleon? With subfolders?


----------



## JennyP (Jul 12, 2006)

If you used TiVo provided priority page you shouldn't need to resign up. Try forcing a connection, I too signed up wednesday evening and just now my units got the new sw.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I just picked up a "factory renewed" TCD542 which came with 7.1, and I noticed that the priority list excludes this model. AFAIK, the 542 is a 540 with over-the-air reception disabled.

Oversight, or is this model excluded from the upgrade?


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

alansh said:


> I just picked up a "factory renewed" TCD542 which came with 7.1, and I noticed that the priority list excludes this model. AFAIK, the 542 is a 540 with over-the-air reception disabled.
> 
> Oversight, or is this model excluded from the upgrade?


Looks like an oversight - will the form let you add your TSN, or does it reject it?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

It pops up "This TiVo Service Number is not valid for this software release. Sorry!". Looking at the code for the page, 542 isn't there.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I put my TSN's on the priority list on Wednesday night, got the update when I forced a connection at 12:15 AM last night.

I like the new feature in now playing!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I got the update this morning, and manually rebooted. I don't know what possessed me to reboot right away - my 3 year old son was VERY upset about not being able to watch his shows this morning while it was installing the update. You'd think I would've learned stuff like that rIght now.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I got the update overnight last night. My Tivo automatically rebooted.
I noticed when I got up this a.m., that the clock was no longer on screen.
I hit the Tivo button, got the update message, etc. I can't wait to experience the new features.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

mitch2k2 said:


> I wonder if there are any other Galleon users who've received the update and would be willing to chime in.


There have been many posts about problems with various apps (including Galleon) when using subfolders. This apparently is a problem caused by the 8.3 update. (I use Galleon, but I don't use subfolders, and I haven't seen a problem downloading shows yet; I did try a GoBack, and it was successful.)



jerobi said:


> I got 8.3 and I love the new Season Pass path on all program info screens. Very handy. I have noticed that there is a signifigant multi-second delay between some screens, though. I'm sure they're working on it.


I'm glad to hear that someone else has experienced the multi-second delay (I was fearing an impending hard drive failure). I'm *not* glad that the problem exists. It makes deleting shows (which are scheduled to be recorded) extremely painful (imagine only being able to delete about 6 shows a minute, when there are lots of shows to be deleted).

Here's where the long delays have struck me:

1: When in the To Do list, press Select on an episode; it takes over 10 seconds to bring up the Program information. (Paging up or down also takes over 10 seconds.)

2: When at a list of Upcoming Episodes, pressing Clear (on an episode scheduled to record) makes no sound, the screen does nothing for about 6 seconds, then there is a quick 'ping' followed by the 'bong' sound on the 'Do you want to cancel this recording?' screen.

3: When at a list of Upcoming Episodes, pressing Select makes a sound, draws the 'frame' line, and pauses for about 5 seconds, then displays the episode information. Pressing Clear (on an episode scheduled to record) quickly displays the 'Do you want to cancel this recording?' screen, and then pressing Select fairly quickly unschedules the episode from recording and goes back to the list of Upcoming Episodes.

I have lots of shows on the TiVo (Series2-240 (140hr)), and lots of Season passes and Wishlists. I also have a new Series2 DT-649 (180hr) with very few Season Passes and no wishlists - it has been peppy and not slow since I received it.

So, is the problem related to lots of shows on the TiVo, or the fact that it is an older model TiVo? (Soon, my Series2-140 (60hr) and Series2-540 (140hr) TiVos will get the update -- I'll see which of them also gets the problem.)

One other note - I happened to be watching TV when 8.3 was installed (on the 240). Usually, software updates take about 20 minutes to process; this update took just under an hour!


----------



## Cabal (Feb 22, 2007)

Am I imagining it, or is fast forward x2 significantly faster than it was before?

I'm on a 649-series and have also noticed the extra interface lag, but it seems to come and go.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

One other note: I have rebooted since the update, and the problem is still occurring.

Does anyone else have the slowdowns of more than 5 seconds when bringing up the main information about a show in the future?

Another note: Both the 649 and the 240 take about 5 seconds when choosing 'More options', but going back and choosing it a second time brings the screen up immediately. (This is not the case when bringing up the main Program information for a show.)

Bringing up the main Program information on the Now Playing list is as quick as it was with 8.1.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Great -- now after rebooting (the 240), connecting to the TiVo service is failing (hangs at Negotiating... (service not found/The TiVo service is not answering. (N13))).

Further investigation seems to indicate that the two 8.3 TiVos can't connect, but the 8.1 can. (All of them show the "Congratulations! Youve successfully connected your TiVo® box to your home network" web page.) Does 8.3 connect to a different server than 8.1?

(Sorry - this has probably ventured a bit off-topic.)


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but, has anyone noticed the "*recently deleted folder*"?  They are all out of sorts. I wish it was in alphabetical or, like before, in date of recorded order. Now it looks like it is in "date of deleted" order. :down:

It'll be a pain in the backside to hunt down what you're looking for. :down:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

rdrrepair said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but, has anyone noticed the "*recently deleted folder*"?  They are all out of sorts. I wish it was in alphabetical or, like before, in date of recorded order. Now it looks like it is in "date of deleted" order.


I think you're against the majority opinion on this one. If it's "date deleted", with the most recently deleted at the TOP (meaning it's the LAST recently-deleted to go).. that's what people wanted. It's impossible to find anything in there now (I have a S3, no 8.3).


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

mattack said:


> I think you're against the majority opinion on this one. If it's "date deleted", with the most recently deleted at the TOP (meaning it's the LAST recently-deleted to go).. that's what people wanted. It's impossible to find anything in there now (I have a S3, no 8.3).


Wouldn't you want to be able to look in Alphabetical order first?

Oh well, you can't have everything right?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

rdrrepair said:


> Wouldn't you want to be able to look in Alphabetical order first?
> 
> Oh well, you can't have everything right?


I believe that the majority feel that you are most likely to want to restore something that you accidently deleted and most likely you realize that almost immediately.

Roy


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

RoyK said:


> I believe that the majority feel that you are most likely to want to restore something that you accidently deleted and most likely you realize that almost immediately.


Makes sense now. Whenever I delete something I only go looking for it when I hear the wife say.

What happened to "Such and Such?" 
I wanted to see that with you. 
-OR-
My cablebox turned off and I can't find "General Hospital" 
and then I'll have to get it out of my overflow.
(No, I don't watch that crap! Save one, then delete.)
-OR-
So and so's wife forgot to change the tapes on her husbands VCR - 
Don't you record NCIS too?
-OR-
Could you burn me a copy of "xxxxxx" 
I want to show "so and so."​
I like the last two. It allows me to show off the features of the TiVo. I've gotten several people to buy TiVo's when I pull old recording out of the "deleted folder" I start recording while at live - then I move the TiVo buttons around to show them the features and then I start to play what they wanted to see.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

RoyK said:


> I believe that the majority feel that you are most likely to want to restore something that you accidently deleted and most likely you realize that almost immediately.
> 
> Roy


I must be atypical, then. Most of the time I recover something from the recently deleted folder, it's been there awhile, and I've just decided I want to watch part or all of it again or just archive it. But, then, I have a 750GB HD, so I have lots of room to save stuff.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Got 8.3 on my S2DT last night and I'm running galleon with the goback/subfolders...

I noticed some things with that, although it works and starts the transfer...while your watching the program the time displays in seconds and I'm not able to stop the transfer no matter where I try. Haven't had a chance to try just the tivo desktop transfer...

Question, not sure if this is how it worked before 8.3...When recording something on one of the tuners and I am watching it while it records, if I change the channel would it automatically switch to the free tuner and use that? 

Last night it was asking me if I want to cancel the current recording, even though the other tuner was free...is that how it's always been and Im just noticing this now?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Since the Recently Deleted folder now is sorted by descending date of deletion, what is the order that shows are overwritten when space runs out? I think it used to be that the oldest absolute date show bites the dust first; is that still the case?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I got the update this morning, and manually rebooted. I don't know what possessed me to reboot right away - my 3 year old son was VERY upset about not being able to watch his shows this morning while it was installing the update. You'd think I would've learned stuff like that rIght now.


 An OT addition to what I wrote above:

It was worth him being upset yesterday morning, just to see the joy in his face when I turned on the TV and the TiVo animation played after the message about the update, and hearing him exclaim :"Tibo is back!"


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MickeS said:


> An OT addition to what I wrote above:
> 
> It was worth him being upset yesterday morning, just to see the joy in his face when I turned on the TV and the TiVo animation played after the message about the update, and hearing him exclaim :"Tibo is back!"


You bring up an interesting subject! I wonder how many children raised in a TiVo household will automatically become TiVo users as adults? Could the cute TiVo character be a sly, almost subliminal marketing ploy to get young ones hooked on TiVo products and services ala the evil tobacco company's strategic business plan?

Does it start in the womb? Should pregnant women stop using TiVo? Nature or nurture? Yikes! 

Being a long-term TiVoholic myself, you have to wonder. 

Yeah, totally off subject.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Being a long-term TiVoholic myself, you have to wonder.
> 
> Yeah, totally off subject.


I have two S2 TiVos that come with TiVo basic - they will be "rewards" for the first two kids to go on their own and start paying their own bills


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

richsadams said:


> You bring up an interesting subject! I wonder how many children raised in a TiVo household will automatically become TiVo users as adults? Could the cute TiVo character be a sly, almost subliminal marketing ploy to get young ones hooked on TiVo products and services ala the evil tobacco company's strategic business plan?
> 
> Does it start in the womb? Should pregnant women stop using TiVo? Nature or nurture? Yikes!
> 
> ...




I have spent a lot of time replaying that TiVo animation to my son, I think you might be onto something... 

But I know one thing, he has no concept of "live TV". We were watching a show live on Animal Planet the other day, and the next day he wanted to see it again. I tried to explain that it was "live" and couldn't be replayed again... not sure if he understood that at all.

OK, enough off topic.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

My 4 yr old always wants to pause the show so she can go potty...doesnt matter what house we are in...

but at the same time, when i frequently find myself saying "rewind that" at someone else's house...


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

juanian said:


> Further investigation seems to indicate that the two 8.3 TiVos can't connect, but the 8.1 can. (All of them show the "Congratulations! Youve successfully connected your TiVo® box to your home network" web page.) Does 8.3 connect to a different server than 8.1?


Isn't anyone else having a problem getting guide information on TiVos with 8.3? I still have the problem with my two 8.3 TiVos (and not the ones running 8.1).


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

juanian said:


> Isn't anyone else having a problem getting guide information on TiVos with 8.3? I still have the problem with my two 8.3 TiVos (and not the ones running 8.1).


No problems here.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

alansh said:


> I just picked up a "factory renewed" TCD542 which came with 7.1, and I noticed that the priority list excludes this model. AFAIK, the 542 is a 540 with over-the-air reception disabled.
> 
> Oversight, or is this model excluded from the upgrade?


Looks like it was an oversight -- 542 is now in the supported list. Thank you, mysterious stranger!


----------



## mbmengle (Dec 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a Tivo with a DVD player? If so did you get the spring 2007 update lately and has it caused your player to not work anymore? Everytime I try to play a movie since the update it reboots on its own.. Please help..


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

OK - my connection problem still exists for my 8.3's (and not my 8.1's). 

(deleted big description of a non-issue)


----------



## shulcslt (Dec 22, 2001)

mbmengle said:


> Does anyone have a Tivo with a DVD player? If so did you get the spring 2007 update lately and has it caused your player to not work anymore? Everytime I try to play a movie since the update it reboots on its own.. Please help..


 I've got two Humax units, the first has had the update for a couple weeks and the second updated yesterday. Both are running with no apparent problems.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

mbmengle said:


> Does anyone have a Tivo with a DVD player? If so did you get the spring 2007 update lately and has it caused your player to not work anymore? Everytime I try to play a movie since the update it reboots on its own.. Please help..


Have a Pioneer 810 and no issues with it so far, is this a new movie you are trying now on the 8.3 version, or an old movie that worked before the update? I read that Sony has screwed up their DVD's with their copy protection so much that it messes with peoples players...

Side note, on my dvd model it says "messages & settings" but on my regular s2 it now says "read messages & settings"...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Test said:


> Side note, on my dvd model it says "messages & settings" but on my regular s2 it now says "read messages & settings"...


Do you have a new message to read? IIRC, it switches to "Read" when there's a new message to be read and then flips back once you've read it.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

jerobi said:


> I got 8.3 and I love the new Season Pass path on all program info screens. Very handy. I have noticed that there is a signifigant multi-second delay between some screens, though. I'm sure they're working on it.


Jerobi,

Do the multi-second delays between some screens seem to match what I had described in my earlier post? (If not, then I've probably got a drive with a problem -- time to back it up!)

Thanks


----------



## mbmengle (Dec 29, 2006)

Test said:


> Have a Pioneer 810 and no issues with it so far, is this a new movie you are trying now on the 8.3 version, or an old movie that worked before the update? I read that Sony has screwed up their DVD's with their copy protection so much that it messes with peoples players...
> 
> Side note, on my dvd model it says "messages & settings" but on my regular s2 it now says "read messages & settings"...


 All movies worked till we got the Spring 2007 update now when we try to play new movies we got the player reboots on its own everytime so we have to watch on our other one which did NOT get the update yet. Does anyone have the pioneer 57h that has received this update yet.. Not sure what to do here an $900 unit that the player will NOT work in just since we got the update on Friday 4/13..


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

juanian said:


> Does anyone else have the slowdowns of more than 5 seconds when bringing up the main information about a show in the future?
> 
> Another note: Both the 649 and the 240 take about 5 seconds when choosing 'More options', but going back and choosing it a second time brings the screen up immediately. (This is not the case when bringing up the main Program information for a show.)


I noticed this, too.
I chalk it up to Tivo being a computer, and being such, when it's 'asked' for info for the first time, it has to initially 'look' for what specific info you want.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I must be atypical, then. Most of the time I recover something from the recently deleted folder, it's been there awhile, and I've just decided I want to watch part or all of it again or just archive it. But, then, I have a 750GB HD, so I have lots of room to save stuff.


Yeah, it's hard to please _every_ person _all_ of the time.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

mbmengle said:


> All movies worked till we got the Spring 2007 update now when we try to play new movies we got the player reboots on its own everytime so we have to watch on our other one which did NOT get the update yet. Does anyone have the pioneer 57h that has received this update yet.. Not sure what to do here an $900 unit that the player will NOT work in just since we got the update on Friday 4/13..


I've got a 57H with the new release and it's working fine.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

mbmengle said:


> All movies worked till we got the Spring 2007 update now when we try to play new movies we got the player reboots on its own everytime so we have to watch on our other one which did NOT get the update yet. Does anyone have the pioneer 57h that has received this update yet.. Not sure what to do here an $900 unit that the player will NOT work in just since we got the update on Friday 4/13..


Hi mbmengle,

What you've described isn't unique to TiVo products - it's an issue that a number of DVD products are having with new disks manufactured by Sony. Sony has acknowledged the issue, and I've been given the following information to pass along:

Sony is providing replacement discs to customers that have had problems. Customers can call Sony Pictures Home Entertainment customer service at 800.860.2878 for replacement discs.

Sorry you ran into this (I've noticed it recently myself at home, on non-TiVo product), but it is not an issue with the new TiVo Service release.

Here's an article discussing the Sony issue.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I noticed this, too.
> I chalk it up to Tivo being a computer, and being such, when it's 'asked' for info for the first time, it has to initially 'look' for what specific info you want.


The specific delays I described in *this post* occur every time the main Program information is brought up on a show in the To Do list, and not just the first time the information is displayed. These delays did not occur with 8.1 on the same TiVo, and I consider it *unacceptable* to consistently have to wait 10-15 seconds when displaying information about a single item in the To Do list, or when paging down between future recordings on the 'Program' screen. (I do consider the delay (related to the 'More options' choice for a show in the 'Now Playing' list) to be within the 'acceptable' (but slightly irritating) range.)

I guess my worry is that this is not related to the TiVo software, and could be a sign that my hard drive is starting to fail. If others are having the same delays in the same specific places that I am, then it is more likely that it is the 8.3 update and not my hard drive.

EDIT: This long delay does not occur when bringing up the main Program information for items in the *Now Playing list*, which has essentially the same speed as 8.1; my big problem is for shows in the To Do list.

EDIT: This problem only occurs on my older S2-240 TiVo, and not the newer S2 DT (649) TiVo. (The 240 has lots of Season passes, wishlists, and recordings on it; the DT has very few items on it.)

EDIT: One additional fact: If the show is currently being recorded, pressing Clear (when on the show in the To Do list) does *not* incur the 5-second delay. Go figure!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

windracer said:


> Do you have a new message to read? IIRC, it switches to "Read" when there's a new message to be read and then flips back once you've read it.


I thought that, but I checked and nothing there, I had the new update message but deleted that right when I got it...it rebooted and I got that message again, deleted again and now no "read"...oh well.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I can't get this update for anything! I put both of my DT boxes on the priority list within minutes of it being posted here by TiVoPony that the list was live. Still, nothing. 

In the past it would seem like I would get the updates before I even read about them here; this forum being my first line of information about that sort of thing...

Can't even grab the update by forcing a connection.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

You might want to re-apply for the priority.

My Humax DRT-800 got the update, and I didn't put it on the Priority list. 

It'll get there ;-}


----------



## RJV (Sep 4, 2003)

juanian said:


> The specific delays I described [n the previous posting ]occur every time the main Program information is brought up on a show in the To Do list, and not just the first time the information is displayed. These delays did not occur with 8.1 on the same TiVo, and I consider it *unacceptable* to consistently have to wait 10-15 seconds when displaying information


Good News for both of us...I have exactly the same problem set and it all came with the most recent update so it isn't our imagination or probably our drives or hardware. Bad news is that it probably (not definitely) is related to the update interacting with the large number of season passes or wish lists we have being automatically recorded.

Good news for at least one of us (me) is that the problems substantially disappeared when the number of season passes and auto records was brought down to about 85. I didn't think to check before I started, but I'm guessing I dropped about 30 to 35 old season passes and auto-records before I got an impact. These were shows or wish list items that I really did wish would come back, but it was an easy decision that they apparently were not going to come back in my lifetime, so the delete wasn't traumatic for me.

Strange symptoms occured as I chose to do the deletes from the end of the "Todo" list (the list of "none scheduled" at the end of the todo list); totally blank listing lines appeared that I could move to. If I let the cursor rest on one of them, it would usually bounce back to the last visible listing, but still allow me to cursor down or page down from that item. If I paged down real fast, I would find the rest of the listed "none scheduled" items on a new page and so I finally got through the whole list and eventually the whole todo list started acting as it used to.

Can't for sure say it is an interaction with the new software, but it is definitely in play.

Hope you have a way out as well.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

RJV said:


> ...totally blank listing lines appeared that I could move to. If I let the cursor rest on one of them, it would usually bounce back to the last visible listing, ...


I had this type of problem too. On my "Now Playing List". I had my "recently deleted folder" but nothing else. I could move around but nothing was there.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

RJV said:


> Good News for both of us...I have exactly the same problem set and it all came with the most recent update so it isn't our imagination or probably our drives or hardware. Bad news is that it probably (not definitely) is related to the update interacting with the large number of season passes or wish lists we have being automatically recorded.


Whew! I've been pricing new drives that are specially designed for DVRs (500MB for well under $200, but that is in another thread), just in case I had an impending failure occurring.

I did have a nagging thought that it might be related to the large number of Season Passes (160) and Wishlists (~50) that I have, or the size of my History list (pretty long itself). I should probably do some cleaning out of my old Season Passes (just to speed up other things), but I still find it odd that it would impact viewing information about a specific program on the To Do list (and the Upcoming Programs list), but not the Now Playing list.

I do like the addition of the 'go to end of list' button action on the To Do list (added with 7.3, I think). It makes it easier to review those items.



RJV said:


> Strange symptoms occured as I chose to do the deletes from the end of the "Todo" list (the list of "none scheduled" at the end of the todo list); totally blank listing lines appeared that I could move to. If I let the cursor rest on one of them, it would usually bounce back to the last visible listing, but still allow me to cursor down or page down from that item. If I paged down real fast, I would find the rest of the listed "none scheduled" items on a new page and so I finally got through the whole list and eventually the whole todo list started acting as it used to.


With 8.1 (and I think 7.3), I could not scroll through the list without the entries temporarily showing odd for a fraction of a second and then resetting to the beginning of the To Do list. At least with 8.3 I can scroll through the list (although there was still one place (about midway through the "none scheduled" area) where the display glitched, and I couldn't scroll down past the oddity).

Thanks for your response!



rdrrepair said:


> I had this type of problem too. On my "Now Playing List". I had my "recently deleted folder" but nothing else. I could move around but nothing was there.


I have seen this first with 7.3, and also 8.1 (and 8.3). Usually, it takes a few seconds to display more, but occasionally, I had to leave the Now Playing list and go back to get my recorded shows to appear. (I do recall the first time this happened to me -- I nearly had to change my underwear fearing that all of my recordings had disappeared!)


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Signed both units up again via the priority list. I know, I know, I am inpatient...


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I put my 540 on the priority list when this thread started...got update within 3 days. Did NOT put my 240 on the list...got its update last night... other than the Get SP from Suggestion info screen i havent really seen any differences....


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I believe I have found another (admittedly small) bug that seems to have been fixed with this release (or is that in another thread?). When I used to look at shows I had on the Now Playing list of another TiVo, the channel used to have a "-0" appended to it, like 26-0. That no longer seems to be happening. 

I understand that people need a place to talk about problems they have been having with the new release, but I wish there were also a little more discussion in here about bugs that have been fixed with this release. Or have all the fixed bugs already been mentioned?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

mrjam2jab said:


> other than the Get SP from Suggestion info screen i havent really seen any differences....


I can confirm that the TiVO keeps its place in a multi-page listing of shows, e.g., when looking at the list of shows that were transferred to my PC, used to be if you looked at program details for one program it forgot what page it was on and went back to the first page. This is fixed.

However, the paging treatment on the Recently Deleted folder is messed up - if it's between 1 and 2 pages long, when you get to the bottom of the first page it jump-scrolls to show the bottom of the list (including the spillover back to what was on the bottom of the first page) but the cursor jumps to the top of the new page instead of just jumping down to the next item in the list.

I think there's something systematically hard to program with regard to cursor control in the TiVo API. There are a lot of cursor glitches in the UI and new ones seem to spring up with simple coding revisions.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

jayfest said:


> I believe I have found another (admittedly small) bug that seems to have been fixed with this release (or is that in another thread?). When I used to look at shows I had on the Now Playing list of another TiVo, the channel used to have a "-0" appended to it, like 26-0. That no longer seems to be happening.
> 
> I understand that people need a place to talk about problems they have been having with the new release, but I wish there were also a little more discussion in here about bugs that have been fixed with this release. Or have all the fixed bugs already been mentioned?


I think that the "-0" showing was a bug, and 8.3 fixed it. (I think the showing of the minor number is used when there are multiple (but different) channels with the same number, like what would happen if you had satellite and another connection.)

One bug that still hasn't been fixed is the second "Part 1 of 1" bug. (This was occurring with two different kinds of parts with 7.3, and one of the kinds was fixed with 8.1, but the other kind still has the problem; I can't see an example of the one that is still failing in the current guide information, but I'll keep looking.)


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

juanian said:


> OK - my connection problem still exists for my 8.3's (and not my 8.1's).
> 
> (snip)


Well, when I'm wrong, I'm the first to admit it    , and here I go. The problem with the two 8.3 TiVos had nothing to do with the 8.3 update; it had to do with me adding a new notebook computer to my home network, and enabling MAC address filtering. (Gee, what is one of the first things to check when there is a partial outage on a network?) I guess I failed to realize that the MAC address filtering applied to more devices than I thought. (Just too many things happening this past week.)

So, the connection problem is not related to 8.3. Do I feel stupid? You betcha (SORRY!)


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

I just got the Spring update, and I noticed something that I haven't seen before.
When you go into a program in the now playing list, and hit info, there is a line that says the disk usage % and size of the show.
This is new, right?
Now, is there anyway to get the disk usage % of the entire Now Playing list?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I just got the Spring update, and I noticed something that I haven't seen before.
> When you go into a program in the now playing list, and hit info, there is a line that says the disk usage % and size of the show.
> This is new, right?
> Now, is there anyway to get the disk usage % of the entire Now Playing list?


I know the percentage has been there for awhile, but I can not recall the actual size being there.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Has anyone actually seen a TiVoCast logo in the NP list? I didn't see any for existing ones and I have yet to see one for any ones my TiVo downloaded since 8.3 was installed.


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

Einselen said:


> I know the percentage has been there for awhile, but I can not recall the actual size being there.


I think the size has been there since at least 7.3...at least that is as far back as I remember it.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

juanian said:


> The specific delays I described in *this post* occur every time the main Program information is brought up on a show in the To Do list, and not just the first time the information is displayed. These delays did not occur with 8.1 on the same TiVo, and I consider it *unacceptable* to consistently have to wait 10-15 seconds when displaying information about a single item in the To Do list, or when paging down between future recordings on the 'Program' screen. (I do consider the delay (related to the 'More options' choice for a show in the 'Now Playing' list) to be within the 'acceptable' (but slightly irritating) range.)
> 
> (Snip)


Juanian, I am indeed having the same problem. I just timed a few shows at the top of my ToDo list and it took 17-18 seconds for the show information to come up. Accessing the same show information from the Now Playing list is perfectly fine.

Hopefully they will push out a fix for this.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

supersportsfan said:


> I think the size has been there since at least 7.3...at least that is as far back as I remember it.


I think now I can remember the size being there but I think maybe they changes the look of it as it is now 3% (1.56 MB) where before maybe size was a new line? Maybe I am just going crazy since I rarely look at the size via the Tivo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Einselen said:


> I know the percentage has been there for awhile, but I can not recall the actual size being there.


I'm not 100% sure, but I would swear that the size was not displayed when I first got my Tivo. That was X-mas '05 and I believe 7.3 was out by then or shortly thereafter.

Maybe the size info was added with 8.1, I don't really know because I stopped paying attention to little details like that once the newness wore off.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

jerobi said:


> Juanian, I am indeed having the same problem. I just timed a few shows at the top of my ToDo list and it took 17-18 seconds for the show information to come up. Accessing the same show information from the Now Playing list is perfectly fine.
> 
> Hopefully they will push out a fix for this.


They *might* push out a fix for this, but I suspect it will be a number of months from now (like, maybe 3). In the meantime, I need to find out how to prevent the 8.3 update from being downloaded to the other TiVo I have (it has about 200 Season passes on it). I have Wishlists that end up getting a lot of shows scheduled, and I need to delete the shows to be able to get at what I want to see. (For example, I have (er, had) a Wishlist for "Scrubs", so I could see whenever a star from that show appeared on a talk show (or some other kind of special). With about 50 episodes of Scrubs playing every week, that is a lot of deleting needed to clear up my "To Do" list (and I have other shows that go through the same thing).)

I will probably call TiVo Monday morning, and try and inform them about this problem. I just see a significant problem trying to describe the slowness of these actions, and to convey that this wasn't the case with 8.1, and that there is certainly something that is causing this to occur with 8.3 (sigh).

jerobi -- about how many Season Passes (and Wishlists) do you have?

Thanks for your info!

P.S. One other oddity: If I delete a show directly from the "To Do" list, it deletes quickly -- go figure! (I usually delete shows from the list of upcoming episodes, and that is where the big slowdown occurs with deleting shows to record.)


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

So far, I have not had any freezes under either of these two circumstances with v8.3. (Knock on wood!) Hopefully these were identified as known bugs and explicitly fixed. (Has anyone seen these freezes listed by TiVo as having been fixed in v8.3?)

I have noticed that the time period seems longer than in earlier versions before a TiVo screen auto-switches to live TV.

(The quotes below are from other threads concerning v7.3.x.)



Schmye Bubbula said:


> I had a couple of freezes in the Now Playing list: while traversing up & down the shows, it randomly locked when landing on one. Had to pull the plug to reboot.





Schmye Bubbula said:


> I believe I have a workaround for the freezes (at least tentatively: it has worked for about a week).
> 
> Whenever I encountered a freeze, it always was returning to TiVo from my other TiVo or from my actual TV with my TV's input selector. TiVo always was frozen in a TiVo menu, never in TiVo Live TV, even after far more time had passed for TiVo to have auto-switched to Live TV (to prevent screen burn-in).
> 
> ...


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

juanian said:


> jerobi -- about how many Season Passes (and Wishlists) do you have?


Plenty. Probably around 150.

I have a feeling that Tivo is looking into it. Hopefully we'll see a fix sooner than later.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I am having an issue when I am in my now playing list and I select "delete program". The program does not get deleted. I have to hit the clear button on the remote in order to delete the show.

Also I have the S-P-S-9-S code on both of my TiVos, which shows the time at the bottom right corner of the screen. I've noticed that I've had to set this code more than once since the last reboot when I got the 8.3 update. Which tells me my units have rebooted again since the update. Not sure why they have gone through another reboot.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Just got the update on one of my DT boxes. Can someone explain the part of the update that says that we are now able to see TiVoCast logos? I have RB and Heavy the downloaded right after the install/reboot and there are no logos...


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I am having an issue when I am in my now playing list and I select "delete program". The program does not get deleted. I have to hit the clear button on the remote in order to delete the show.


I did have a problem with 8.1 where deleting a show from the "Recently Deleted" folder didn't actually remove the show from the folder, but I haven't seen a problem (yet) deleting from Now Playing. (I have had a problem stopping an in-progress recording with 8.1 and 8.3, where choosing "Stop the current recording" doesn't actually stop the recording.)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

supasta said:


> Just got the update on one of my DT boxes. Can someone explain the part of the update that says that we are now able to see TiVoCast logos? I have RB and Heavy the downloaded right after the install/reboot and there are no logos...


I haven't seen any logos on CNet or the NY Times TiVocasts either. I'm not sure if they just added the capability in the code and haven't actually enabled it yet in the TiVoCasts or it just isn't working.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Chiming in to say that I don't see any Tivocast logos, either.


----------



## The Watcher (Nov 20, 2006)

Got the update on one of my series 2 last night... am part of the beta testing program.

Stuart


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

supasta said:


> Just got the update on one of my DT boxes. Can someone explain the part of the update that says that we are now able to see TiVoCast logos? I have RB and Heavy the downloaded right after the install/reboot and there are no logos...


You mean the logo that plays right before the program? I've always had that, even with 8.1.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> You mean the logo that plays right before the program? I've always had that, even with 8.1.


No, thats not what I am talking about.


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

Juan,

I posted over on the Help Center, and was pointed to your post. I'm also experiencing horrible lag of between 5-7 seconds each time I select a program to see its description, or move down a list of program descriptions. I'm finding it especially frustrating because everything worked perfectly fine 3 days ago with the same number of SP's and WL's. I don't have a huge number of either; it's not like I have SP's for shows that don't exist anymore, or anything like that. So, what, I'm expected to delete a bunch, just because?

Grrrrr.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Deleting issue: Hasnt happened before the update. 

I have a show (Bullriding) with several eps in a folder. I went to delete (using clear button) one of the eps without watching it (rerun) from the ep's info screen....however, it didnt go away. I backed out of of the info screen to the folder and the ep was indeed still there. I went to the RD folder and there was a completely different (Dresden) show in there instead!?! I restored Dresden... went back to the bullriding ep and again hit clear. Didnt see anything happen. Back to RD and there is Dresden again!

THis time left Dresden in RD then went back to bull folder and deleted from the list, not the info screen. this time it deleted...and then went back and restored Dresden.

Whats up with that????


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

morac said:


> I haven't seen any logos on CNet or the NY Times TiVocasts either. I'm not sure if they just added the capability in the code and haven't actually enabled it yet in the TiVoCasts or it just isn't working.


Unfortunately, there was a last minute issue, and the logos for the TiVoCast partners will not be available in this release. Sorry about that.

The message you receive regarding the update is actually hard coded into the release, and it was too late in the process to modify it.

We're working on the logos! 

Pony


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Any ideas on when we will be able to add our Series3 units to the priority list? I noticed there are some people who are already receiving this update on their unit.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

mrjam2jab said:


> Deleting issue: Hasnt happened before the update.
> 
> I have a show (Bullriding) with several eps in a folder. I went to delete (using clear button) one of the eps without watching it (rerun) from the ep's info screen....however, it didnt go away. I backed out of of the info screen to the folder and the ep was indeed still there. I went to the RD folder and there was a completely different (Dresden) show in there instead!?! I restored Dresden... went back to the bullriding ep and again hit clear. Didnt see anything happen. Back to RD and there is Dresden again!
> 
> ...


Look closer next time it happens. What is happening is that after we delete something it is moved into the Recently Deleted folder, but not immediately -- it is done asynchronously. At the time it happens, though, indexes for the items in the Now Playing folder change (because one of the items is no longer there). If you were, at that moment, going into (or deleting using the Clear button) the 4th one, for example, then the 4th one will be the one affected by your action -- but depending on timing, it may be the 4th one before the aforementioned reindexing or after the reindexing. To avoid this, when you delete something, wait until the deletion has been moved out of Now Playing before doing anything else with the Now Playing list items.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Should there not be a check for a recording before reboot? The last two updates it has rebooted shortly after 9 pm while recording (this is an a s3)...

Awful surprising to me.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

dig_duggler,

Restarts usually do not occur until 2 a.m. I don't understand why yours would be rebooting at 9 p.m.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

bicker said:


> Look closer next time it happens. What is happening is that after we delete something it is moved into the Recently Deleted folder, but not immediately -- it is done asynchronously. At the time it happens, though, indexes for the items in the Now Playing folder change (because one of the items is no longer there). If you were, at that moment, going into (or deleting using the Clear button) the 4th one, for example, then the 4th one will be the one affected by your action -- but depending on timing, it may be the 4th one before the aforementioned reindexing or after the reindexing. To avoid this, when you delete something, wait until the deletion has been moved out of Now Playing before doing anything else with the Now Playing list items.


Mayhap i wasnt clear....when i hit Clear on the episode info screen, nothing happened. i backed outta info screen to show's list, 12 of them inside a folder, and that ep was still present. When i went to RD a _completely different show_ was in the RD.....

I dont think a delayed reindexing would send a show not even in the same folder to the RD????


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

mrjam2jab said:


> Mayhap i wasnt clear....when i hit Clear on the episode info screen, nothing happened. i backed outta info screen to show's list, 12 of them inside a folder, and that ep was still present. When i went to RD a _completely different show_ was in the RD.....
> 
> I dont think a delayed reindexing would send a show not even in the same folder to the RD????


I'm not sure clear is supposed to delete a show while on the info screen. It is supposed to from the now playing list.

If it kept deleting some other unrelated show when you pressed the clear button while on the info screen, this sounds like a bug.


----------



## ShYnOuTgOiNg (Jan 27, 2007)

What a relief! 
I was worried that the logos wouldn't make it to our boxes.

It's good to know that tivo is worried about the important things like the logos, who needs their tivo to be quick. We live to long anyway a little waiting won't hurt anyone.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ShYnOuTgOiNg said:


> What a relief!
> I was worried that the logos wouldn't make it to our boxes.
> 
> It's good to know that tivo is worried about the important things like the logos, who needs their tivo to be quick. We live to long anyway a little waiting won't hurt anyone.


Did you even read TiVoPony's post? Somehow I don't think you did.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I am having a small issue with only one of my boxes. I record a 5 minute block of "The Weather Channel" every morning and then I go into my recently deleted folder and clear them out about once a week. This allows me to use my Recently Deleted folder as a marker for how much room I have left over. Simple enough! 

I have one of "The Weather Channels" that just will not delete no matter what I do with it. I have recovered it and watched it - I have deleted it afterwards and then went and tried to delete again from the RD area and yet, there it sits. It just refuses to go.

The only thing that I did notice about this "one special recording" is that it only recorded 4.5 minutes out of 5.0 minutes. I can't remember the last time I got a partial recording on any of my S2's. I hope that this isn't an issue with the 8.3 update. I am glad that this is just a 5 minute show. I'm going to let it fall down the list in the next few days to see if it will get "Bumped Off" the end. 

If anyone else has a partial recording made since v8.3 see if you can delete it after it has made it into the RD area. I can live with a 5 minute sticky - I might get annoyed if I had several hours, from a couple of programs.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

rdrrepair said:


> I am having a small issue with only one of my boxes. I record a 5 minute block of "The Weather Channel" every morning and then I go into my recently deleted folder and clear them out about once a week. This allows me to use my Recently Deleted folder as a marker for how much room I have left over. Simple enough!
> 
> I have one of "The Weather Channels" that just will not delete no matter what I do with it. I have recovered it and watched it - I have deleted it afterwards and then went and tried to delete again from the RD area and yet, there it sits. It just refuses to go.
> 
> ...


I had a few paritial recordings so I tested for you. I deleted the recordings and then went into Recently Deleted and permanently deleted them with no issues. They are no longer there.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

kharder said:


> I had a few paritial recordings so I tested for you. I deleted the recordings and then went into Recently Deleted and permanently deleted them with no issues. They are no longer there.


Those partial recording that you deleted were post 8.3 partials?

If so, then good news. I was afraid that this might be something that happend since v8.3. I would be more concerned with the "few paritial recordings" that you have since v8.3. I can honestly say - It has been years since I had a partial with any of my S2's.

FWIW: The one with the 5 minute partial sticky is a 240 with the factory drive.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

rdrrepair said:


> Those partial recording that you deleted were post 8.3 partials?
> 
> If so, then good news. I was afraid that this might be something that happend since v8.3. I would be more concerned with the "few paritial recordings" that you have since v8.3. I can honestly say - It has been years since I had a partial with any of my S2's.
> 
> FWIW: The one with the 5 minute partial sticky is a 240 with the factory drive.


These were partial recordings that were created via 8.3 and not 8.1.


----------



## ShYnOuTgOiNg (Jan 27, 2007)

Unless pony posted someplace else I don't see anything on this topic from pony saying that they are fixing anything other than some logos. 

I could be wrong, as I sometimes am. But I don't live on here like it seems others do.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

rdrrepair said:


> I have one of "The Weather Channels" that just will not delete no matter what I do with it. I have recovered it and watched it - I have deleted it afterwards and then went and tried to delete again from the RD area and yet, there it sits. It just refuses to go.


Restart the TiVo, you _should_ then be able to delete it from the RD folder. I had a show stuck in the RD folder with 8.1 once and that fixed it. Hopefully it's the same for you.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

ShYnOuTgOiNg said:


> Unless pony posted someplace else I don't see anything on this topic from pony saying that they are fixing anything other than some logos.
> 
> I could be wrong, as I sometimes am. But I don't live on here like it seems others do.


Actually all he said in this thread is that they AREN'T fixing the logos on this update.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

morac said:


> Restart the TiVo, you _should_ then be able to delete it from the RD folder. I had a show stuck in the RD folder with 8.1 once and that fixed it. Hopefully it's the same for you.


That sounds familiar. Where have I heard that before? 


JimSpence said:


> _For those weird problems - try a restart or reboot!
> _


As many times as I've seen that you would think that I tried it.  
Thanks for the reply, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MultimediaJones (Jan 3, 2004)

klia said:


> Juan, I posted over on the Help Center, and was pointed to your post. I'm also experiencing horrible lag of between 5-7 seconds each time I select a program to see its description, or move down a list of program descriptions. I'm finding it especially frustrating because everything worked perfectly fine 3 days ago with the same number of SP's and WL's. I don't have a huge number of either; it's not like I have SP's for shows that don't exist anymore, or anything like that. So, what, I'm expected to delete a bunch, just because? Grrrrr.


I'm sure there are plenty of us seeing it, and more to come. My two S2 240s got the update a week or so apart, and sure enough after each one updated paging up/down through "View Upcoming Episodes" or just looking at details for one ep comes with a multi-second delay. Viewing details of any entry directly from the To Do list is a five second or more delay. Previously on both units these actions were usually so fast as to appear instantaneous, especially navigating up/down through Upcoming Episodes. It's only a big deal if, you know, you use these features.

New functionality is great, I personally like the change to the Recently Deleted folder order for example. Still, it would really be nice to see more QC of updates so that we don't have to fear what the negative side-effects of each new update will be.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

MultimediaJones said:


> New functionality is great, I personally like the change to the Recently Deleted folder order for example. Still, it would really be nice to see more QC of updates so that we don't have to fear what the negative side-effects of each new update will be.


My 240 received the update about a week or two ago and I haven't seen any slow downs. Not to belittle your problem, but so far only a handful of people have posted complaining about slow downs. I'm not trying to make excuses for TiVo, but it is hard to QC issues that affect a very small number of people.

On a related note. There was code put in the 8.3.1 for S3's to fix slowdowns when viewing and searching for upcoming programs. Whether the 8.3 and 8.3.1 releases share this code or not, but it could be a possible source for the problem.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

morac said:


> On a related note. There was code put in the 8.3.1 for S3's to fix slowdowns when viewing and searching for upcoming programs. Whether the 8.3 and 8.3.1 releases share this code or not, but it could be a possible source for the problem.


Doubtful. The S3 used to query all channels in your cable line up, even ones you said you didn't receive. On a digital cable system, that could easily be 500+ channels worth of info. This new update fixed that problem, so it only cares about the channels you said you receive.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

It appears that most people that have experienced this slowdown have lots of Season Passes. (Two of my TiVos have 8.3; one of them has over 100 SPs; the second has about a dozen, and it doesn't have the slowdown problem.)

What does someone do if they have lots of SPs, and can't (or doesn't) want to delete them? The only way to avoid the slowdown? Don't delete shows using the "Upcoming Episodes" feature, and don't try and look at Program information from the To Do or Upcoming Episodes list.

Hopefully, whatever code change caused this issue is easily rectified, and an update can be sent out in the next few months.

Based on a post from RJV, the point at which the slowdowns occur might be about 85 SPs. So, I am posing a question to owners of TiVos that have received the 8.3 update: 
*a:* If you have more than 85 SPs and *don't* have a slowdown looking at Program info (for any program to be recorded in the future) from the To Do list, could you post your slowdown info and include the number of SPs that you have. 
or 
*b:* If you have less than 85 SPs and *do* have a slowdown looking at Program info (for any program to be recorded in the future) from the To Do list, could you post your slowdown info and include the number of SPs that you have.

I also don't know if the number of SPs that exist due to Autorecorded WishLists makes a difference or not. (My 8.3 TiVo with the slowdown has about 1/4 of the SPs generated by Autorecord WishLists.)

(Hmm, I wonder if I should make this poll a separate thread -- please advise.)

Thanks -- hopefully we can zero in on what causes this slowdown.

EDIT: Final QC issues are generally identified from two sources: internal QA testing, and user beta testing. In both of those cases, the quality of the testing is highly dependent on the observations of the testers. I am very detail oriented; with my strong QA testing background, I generally find more bugs (in software) than others on my team, and I tend to find them earlier. I know quite well that some testers can only do what they are told, and just might not be skilled enough to "look beyond" the written software requirements for other potential problems. QA testing geared primarily based on the documented requirements (typical "white box" testing) can also miss testing "insufficiently" documented features (especially during a software conversion), and generally don't cover "usability" issues (like interface problems or slowdowns). "Stress testing" (like having 100-200 SPs, extremely long "To Do" lists, extremely long "History" lists) probably wouldn't even be identified under standard "white box" testing. And, standard interoperability testing probably wouldn't identify all of the potential problems (such as "Keep At Most" issues) with different program series that share the same name (such as the British and US versions of "Whose Line is it Anyway" and "The Office"), and shows that have multiple incarnations being broadcast on multiple channels (like "The Twilight Zone", and how "America's Funniest Home Videos" *used* to be).


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

8.3 on both of my DT boxes for a few days now. No problems to report. 

I have about 40 SPs on one and 6 or so on the other.


----------



## ILoveMyTiVo (Apr 21, 2000)

One more to add to the people who got 8.3 and now see an huge delay in trying to go into the details of a program from the todo list. I normally do this quite frequently (multiple times a week), so it is very annoying. I timed it repeatedly at 25-27 seconds.

I have 173 entries in the season pass manager. Over 90 of those are auto-record wishlists.


----------



## orobus (May 2, 2007)

My Tivo received this update this morning, and now it no longer accepts the 30 second skip code. Is this disabled now?


-->edit: disregard, my zero button is broken


----------



## Alex Bischoff (May 6, 2002)

juanian said:


> Here's where the long delays have struck me:
> 
> 1: When in the To Do list, press Select on an episode; it takes over 10 seconds to bring up the Program information. (Paging up or down also takes over 10 seconds.)
> 
> ...


Juan,

I too am seeing these delays (exactly as you describe them). This is on an older Series 2 -- I bought it the first day I could find it at Best Buy -- and I have about 150 Season Passes (if not more).


----------



## Throg (Feb 14, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Is the bug where if you scroll down a screen in the program list in a folder, open a program, and then go back to the list, you'll always be on the first screen in the list fixed?
> 
> That was a terrible sentence, by the way.


I know exactly what you're asking and yes, it is fixed.
I'm guessing that you've gotten the upgrade by now and know the answer.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm still seeing the issue where sometimes when you back up after being in the upcoming episodes screen that you end up in a different place then where you started. For example I was in a season pass and viewed upcoming episodes and went back and was in a different season pass.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

morac said:


> I'm still seeing the issue where sometimes when you back up after being in the upcoming episodes screen that you end up in a different place then where you started. For example I was in a season pass and viewed upcoming episodes and went back and was in a different season pass.


That one bothers me the most.


----------



## dakk (Nov 8, 2005)

Just got back from a trip and got 8.3 upgrade on my series 2 box.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

morac said:


> I'm still seeing the issue where sometimes when you back up after being in the upcoming episodes screen that you end up in a different place then where you started. For example I was in a season pass and viewed upcoming episodes and went back and was in a different season pass.


Where do we end up? Why does it pick that episode? Is there a rhyme or reason to it?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

rdrrepair said:


> Where do we end up? Why does it pick that episode? Is there a rhyme or reason to it?


No rhyme or reason. It's a "known bug" that was introduced in the 8.0 release. I just noticed it again the other day when I went into a SP and then viewed the upcoming episodes in that pass and then left arrowed back into what I thought was the SP and went to delete the pass and noticed that it was a different SP.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

When transferring a file using Tivo2goBack (ie PC -> Tivo) and watching during the transfer process, the timer bar at the bottom now shows 'seconds' instead of 'minutes'
So a completely transferred show may have a timerbar showing a range of 0 to 2260 secs or something like that.
Not a big deal, but if you are wondering how many minutes you have left to watch, you have to do some math.
(Sorry, if this was mentioned before..didn't find it in a search)


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Sadness is upon me -- my other heavy-duty TiVo has just received the 8.3 update, and yes, I now have slowness on it too. Actions that used to take just under a second to perform now take about 9 seconds. Am I unhappy? Yes, I certainly am.

One other thing -- there used to be a 'type-ahead' ability in many locations. This now seems to be gone, especially at those places where there is a long delay. That just makes this even more annoying   

I expect that I will need to put up with these slowdowns for *at least* 2-3 more months, and maybe longer, depending on how quickly the new update takes to get out.

I guess the "workaround" is to remove two thirds of my Season Passes. Is this "TiVo your way"? No. Does TiVo get me? Not yet, but TiVo has gotten my goat! 

P.S. I also decided to test the functionality to see if a 'Pending Restart' will take place when there is a 'Save to VCR' in progress. (Years ago, on two different occasions, I had to re-record a show that I was downloading to tape due to a software update rebooting during a 'Save to VCR'.)

The result: Yes, the TiVo *does* still reboot when a 'Save to VCR' is in progress. Now that I save to DVD (instead of to re-recordable tape), I would be very angry if my TiVo rebooted when I was doing a 'Save to VCR' to a disk (especially if the other recordings on the disk were for programs that I had already deleted).

My next 'Pending Restart' reboot test: If there is a program scheduled to record at, say 2:05 AM, will the reboot still occur at 2AM?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Which model? I think I've noticed this on the 5xx model Series 2. It's not happening on the 2xx model Series 2. Sounds like the 7.1 slowdown thing again.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

bicker said:


> Which model? I think I've noticed this on the 5xx model Series 2. It's not happening on the 2xx model Series 2. Sounds like the 7.1 slowdown thing again.


I've never experienced a slowdown like this before. I am having the problem on my 140 and 240, which both have over 100 Season Passes (which seems to be related to the problem). My 540 and 649 have less than 30 Sps each, so they don't have the problem. Don't ask me why having so many Season Passes causes the 5-15 second delays.

Also, I apologize for hijacking this thread. I am moving the discussion of the slowdowns to a *new thread* so *this* thread can go back to discussing the benefits of 8.3 (which I could realize if I wasn't so %#$#% mad about the slowdowns!).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

these slowdowns happen on some TiVo's with every update. I think you are on the right track to explore the why of it with season passes and so forth as I think it some kinf of reindexing gone bad and thus slowing the TiVo down as it encounters the glitch as it gets info for various menu screens. Your other thread thread had a lot of great detail on the situation. :up:


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Since I got 8.3 several weeks ago, I've been seeing a problem that I thought had been fixed in an earlier release (in 8.1 or 8.2): Thumbs don't necessarily stick in the Now Playing list. I've had many very obvious cases where I Thumb Down a recording while in the program information screen in Now Playing -- hit Thumb Down a couple of times, watch the Thumbs icon change from one Thumb Up to one Thumb Down, and then watch as it immediately turns itself back to one Thumb Up. Usually, it's not that obvious, though. In most cases, I'll Thumb the recording Down and it appears to stick. Then I Play the recording and bring up the banner. The recording almost invariably still has a Thumb Up. I can go back and forth repeating this several times until the Thumb sticks. If I Thumb the show Down from within the recording instead of from the Now Playing list, it usually sticks.

Also, and this could be just a statistical fluctuation, I've seen a lot more channel changing problems with 8.3 than I have before. For instance, in the last two days, I've had four recordings that changed to the wrong channel. Prior to 8.3, it had been many months since I had even a single case of mis-tuning. Looking at the cable company's banner at the start of the recording, it looks like the first of the three channel digits gets entered and then it pauses. When that times out and the channel attempts to change to that digit, the other two digits get pumped out. Those last two digits are where the recording ends up. I had rebooted the TiVo after the first two of those errors, but still got two more. After those, I rebooted the cable box. Hopefully, that'll fix it. But, I thought I'd report it. I've also double-checked that the IR transmitter is properly plugged in and in the right place.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

DaveLessnau said:


> Since I got 8.3 several weeks ago, I've been seeing a problem that I thought had been fixed in an earlier release (in 8.1 or 8.2): Thumbs don't necessarily stick in the Now Playing list. I've had many very obvious cases where I Thumb Down a recording while in the program information screen in Now Playing -- hit Thumb Down a couple of times, watch the Thumbs icon change from one Thumb Up to one Thumb Down, and then watch as it immediately turns itself back to one Thumb Up. Usually, it's not that obvious, though. In most cases, I'll Thumb the recording Down and it appears to stick. Then I Play the recording and bring up the banner. The recording almost invariably still has a Thumb Up. I can go back and forth repeating this several times until the Thumb sticks. If I Thumb the show Down from within the recording instead of from the Now Playing list, it usually sticks.
> 
> Also, and this could be just a statistical fluctuation, I've seen a lot more channel changing problems with 8.3 than I have before. For instance, in the last two days, I've had four recordings that changed to the wrong channel. Prior to 8.3, it had been many months since I had even a single case of mis-tuning. Looking at the cable company's banner at the start of the recording, it looks like the first of the three channel digits gets entered and then it pauses. When that times out and the channel attempts to change to that digit, the other two digits get pumped out. Those last two digits are where the recording ends up. I had rebooted the TiVo after the first two of those errors, but still got two more. After those, I rebooted the cable box. Hopefully, that'll fix it. But, I thought I'd report it. I've also double-checked that the IR transmitter is properly plugged in and in the right place.


I have had the same issue with channel changing on my TiVo also since the upgrade to 8.3.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Great golf match on TV today. Phil is leading by two shots as they approach the dangerous 17th tee. I'm watching on my S3 TIVO, about fifteen minutes behind live action, when my TIVO decides to reboot. When it comes back I check and find that I now have 8.3 software. Never saw Sean hit his ball into the water twice on the 17th.

At least now my FFx3 works fine. It was eratic before (as reported by many FIOS users - but I have Comcast).

Damn!!


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

DaveLessnau said:


> Since I got 8.3 several weeks ago, I've been seeing a problem that I thought had been fixed in an earlier release (in 8.1 or 8.2): Thumbs don't necessarily stick in the Now Playing list. I've had many very obvious cases where I Thumb Down a recording while in the program information screen in Now Playing -- hit Thumb Down a couple of times, watch the Thumbs icon change from one Thumb Up to one Thumb Down, and then watch as it immediately turns itself back to one Thumb Up. Usually, it's not that obvious, though. In most cases, I'll Thumb the recording Down and it appears to stick. Then I Play the recording and bring up the banner. The recording almost invariably still has a Thumb Up. I can go back and forth repeating this several times until the Thumb sticks. If I Thumb the show Down from within the recording instead of from the Now Playing list, it usually sticks.
> 
> Also, and this could be just a statistical fluctuation, I've seen a lot more channel changing problems with 8.3 than I have before. For instance, in the last two days, I've had four recordings that changed to the wrong channel. Prior to 8.3, it had been many months since I had even a single case of mis-tuning. Looking at the cable company's banner at the start of the recording, it looks like the first of the three channel digits gets entered and then it pauses. When that times out and the channel attempts to change to that digit, the other two digits get pumped out. Those last two digits are where the recording ends up. I had rebooted the TiVo after the first two of those errors, but still got two more. After those, I rebooted the cable box. Hopefully, that'll fix it. But, I thought I'd report it. I've also double-checked that the IR transmitter is properly plugged in and in the right place.


Related to the problem with Thumbs not sticking, today I was browsing through upcoming shows by time and saw a program with no Thumbs on it that looked promising. I told it to record the episode. When it came back, it had one Thumb DOWN. Apparently, I'd recorded it once before, hadn't liked it and Thumbed it Down. The Thumb disappeared from the listing until I tried to record it again.

Regarding my problem with mis-tuning, since i rebooted the cable box, the problem hasn't recurred. Looks like a cable box problem.

EDIT: Oops. About the Thumb missing until I told it to Record problem. I forgot to mention that I think that problem existed before (7.x?) and was fixed (I think) in one of the later releases (8.1, 8.2?).


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

I haven't seen any channel changing problems with 8.3 yet.

My last channel changing problem had to do with the cord on the IR emitter getting caught on something and was pulled tight, causing it to not properly transmit occasionally. Moving things to slacken the cord did seem to "fix" the problem.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

DaveLessnau said:


> Apparently, I'd recorded it once before, hadn't liked it and Thumbed it Down. The Thumb disappeared from the listing until I tried to record it again.


I ran into two more instances of this Mysterious Missing Thumbs undocumented design feature, yesterday.


----------

